

{Y Combinator,Russia's DST} invests where others fear to tread - chalst
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a2a42578-2ef1-11e0-88ec-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1CsfVyZ5C

======
chalst
Two titles: "$SOURCE invests where others fear to tread", where
SOURCE="Russia’s DST" in yesterday's ft.com story (linked to), and SOURCE="Y
Combinator" in today's print edition. By Richard Waters in the FT's Inside
Business column, ft.com free subscription required to read.

The story is an op-ed on how the Yuri Milner/ Ron Conway backing of $150k to
every Y Combinator startup risks pulling the rug from under the carpet of the
traditional, large injection VC model, by meaning that maybe the angel round
is the last that many start-ups will need.

See <http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=2154706>

